# 620 Spools



## lyburnum (Apr 28, 2006)

I wanted to get hold of some 620 spools for my folding kodak brownie, anyone know a place online I can order them from? It's kinda a pain having to sand down all my 120 spools! I have one but that is all.


----------



## terri (Apr 28, 2006)

Try here. I know they sell 620 film, so take it from there.


----------



## lyburnum (Apr 28, 2006)

Wonderful thank you!


----------



## Torus34 (Apr 28, 2006)

Your best bet is to simply use turned down 120 spools.  You can also buy some old 620 cameras and hopefully find a spool inside, but that's a bit chancy [and pricy!]   The places which supply 620 film are usually respooling 120 onto cut-down 120 spools.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 28, 2006)

Every 620 camera I ever had was a little different... The ansco ready flash I just sold on ebay as a pinhole would take a 120 supply side roll and I could modify a 120 spool on the take up by cementing a bit of roof flashing with a smaller hole for the knob to fit inside. It is by far the easiest.

I have a duaflex I'm going ot shoot for the pinhole thing. I can't even get it to take a 120 in the supply side, even if I trim it down. Im going to reroll one roll just for the pinhole shoot. And Never buy another duafex. I can get the roll in, but it is so tight that it hurts my hands to advance it.

The ebay aution is still going if you look closely you can see the spool on the table has a second top on it

The added top thing I did to convert a 116 to 120 as well. If the camera will take it, thats the easiest way to go. Some will some won't. The 116's were kodak by the way so its just hard to tell what will and what won't let you use different techniques.

The folding brownie I distroyed was very early and used 120. It was a wooden frame (ie cigar box) and had warped. It leaked at the back so I changed it to sheetfilm. 

When the guys made six twenty they either just changed the advance knob design, or they made the compartments just too darn tight. There was no reason for either except to limit the brands of film you could use. At least that's what I've always heard.

They show up on ebay from time to time but are so darned expensive I stopped looking for them. I agree if you cant cut down a spool but the film and reuse the spool. The empty 620 spool is probably more expensive than the film.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey I want to thank you guys.  After I wrote that I had a thought.  I can take a couple of spools trim them sand them then respool half rolls.  that will get the spool size down.  If I'm going to respool anyway, I might as well do it it in smaller amounts.  I won't need the 620 spools at all.  the half roll will take up the difference in the thickness of the spool itself.  

Thanks guys I needed that.


----------



## Alpha (Apr 28, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Try here. I know they sell 620 film, so take it from there.



Terri that site is awsome.


----------



## ThomThomsk (Apr 28, 2006)

lyburnum said:
			
		

> I wanted to get hold of some 620 spools for my folding kodak brownie, anyone know a place online I can order them from? It's kinda a pain having to sand down all my 120 spools! I have one but that is all.



http://www.photosupplies.co.uk/

However, the homepage has a notice saying the online shop is closed temporarily because the owner can't make a living from it full time any more. Hmm. May be worth a call though.


----------



## ThomThomsk (Apr 28, 2006)

MaxBloom said:
			
		

> Terri that site is awsome.



Similar, but UK based and with a wider range of films than J&C seem to have:

www.retrophotographic.co.uk


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 28, 2006)

I withdraw my remark about making half rolls of film way too much trouble.


----------



## Alpha (Apr 28, 2006)

I know it's discontinued, but why the hell is APX selling for 10 bucks a roll? I've never used it. Is APX25 really that amazing?


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 29, 2006)

MaxBloom said:
			
		

> I know it's discontinued, but why the hell is APX selling for 10 bucks a roll? I've never used it. Is APX25 really that amazing?



Nope, but photographers are a superstitious bunch who place an inordinate amount of credit for their work on gear and materials.  Just wait until they discontinue Kodachrome; it'll go for $40 a roll.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 29, 2006)

kodachrome should if it gets to that stage. I haven't shot any in years but I look back on it fondly.


----------

